# Dam proposal for the Upper Green in WY



## Junk Show Tours (Mar 11, 2008)

The article is from 2010. As I recall, this never made it out of committee last year in the Wyoming Legislature. I do expect that Sublette County will someday make a push for smaller water storage projects on some tributaries flowing out of the Wyoming Range, but the mainstem of the Green River is pretty safe for now.


----------



## farp (Nov 4, 2003)

Paddle Iraq said:


> The article is from 2010. As I recall, this never made it out of committee last year in the Wyoming Legislature. I do expect that Sublette County will someday make a push for smaller water storage projects on some tributaries flowing out of the Wyoming Range, but the mainstem of the Green River is pretty safe for now.


You are correct sir. I used to work as a reporter at the local newspaper there. If you saw the clowns who supported the dam, you would laugh the same way the water development commission laughed when this cockamamie proposal was first presented. One of the main proponents, a person who was on the water development commission, was a guy named Dan Bud. He wanted the State of Wyoming and Federal government to pay for a $750 million canal to deliver water 55 miles over uneven terrain to his ranch so he can irrigate 100 more acres of "pastureland." Of course, he couldn't pay for it, but he thought it was a good idea of the rest of the world to subsidize his delusions of grandeur.
This is worth keeping an eye on. It could come back up. Stupidity runs rampant among Wyoming politics.


----------



## tanderson (Mar 26, 2010)

Hey Farp, are you saying there are other forms of welfare? Its not welfare if its not in the form of food stamps and subsidized housing right? 
Thanks for posting that. People need to see the hidden hypocrisy that can sometimes surround these projects. I need a better lawn, so can everybody pay for an automatic sprinkling system for me? I will make sure to overwater so I don't lose the water rights that I may have.

Tda


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

To paraphrase the late Marc Reisner, "Water policy in the West has led to a system where we subsidize dams that flood the most fertile bottom land so farmers can irrigate marginal scrubland to grow crops with government subsidized water that the government is paying farmers in the east not to grow."


----------



## farp (Nov 4, 2003)

Here's the dam's top proponent in writing. It's a letter to the editor he wrote last week. This clown walks around town with a gun shoved in his pants (the only violence in Pinedale, WY [where people don't lock their front doors] is suicide by firearm). He actually twiterpates the Sublette County Commissioners into advocating for the dam -- as if billions of dollars of natural gas production isn't enough. 
Enjoy -- if you can understand it. 
_Posted: Monday, Feb 13th, 2012_
BY: A.L. Radke

Who else has gripes about government waster? No grins for that!?! Our green forests are turning orange from uncontrolled, un-eradicated “bugs” which kill each and adjacent trees, progressively! Why do we tolerate the “Yankee-DC Bureauc-rats excuse that allows such waste under their premise “it’s natural”; what happened to mottos – “Preserve and Protect” our national forests; was “Smokey Bear” shot, letting firs continue to waste forest resources; does the “Fed-EPA” participate by preventing our Forest Service from using “bug killer” and fire suppression materials (retardants, not propellants)!??! There are aircraft equipped for fighting such matters.

Why not let logging companies/ Forest Service contractors cut out all trees showing signs of such infestations (“natural,” of course!) by either selective or clear cutting (most of our trees are dead anyway – some just don’t know it yet!); burn the slash (“bug” larvae/eggs and fungi); sell the logs to pay costs (“worm wood”/discoloration brings higher prices); and eventually, we will need the building materials. Apply such salvage/recovery to areas of size large enough to be economic, and plan to come back – more “bug” killed trees will show up again (don’t destroy access roads, we will need them again too)!!

“Wilderness” areas – “lordy, lordy” what to do – the trees will die too and propagate infestations to adjacent areas!

All, if nothing continues to be done before it’s too late for the trees (which eat CO2 and generate clean 02)! Maybe, our fall elections will start to clean house if the “top” inefficiencies, changing some of their “crappy” policies/practices… 

Note: “Our” and “we” emphasize team actions; “we” happened before the “Me generation up-turned the “W”!

And I still don’t speak political correctly (and/or won’t).



A.L. Radke,

Warren Bridge

Here's the link in case you think I'm making it up. 
Sublette Examiner Gripes


----------



## FrankC (Jul 8, 2008)

You can bet this guy is an anti-tax, anti-government Republican whose whole life is subsidized by the govt.





farp said:


> Here's the dam's top proponent in writing. It's a letter to the editor he wrote last week. This clown walks around town with a gun shoved in his pants (the only violence in Pinedale, WY [where people don't lock their front doors] is suicide by firearm). He actually twiterpates the Sublette County Commissioners into advocating for the dam -- as if billions of dollars of natural gas production isn't enough.
> Enjoy -- if you can understand it.
> _Posted: Monday, Feb 13th, 2012_
> BY: A.L. Radke
> ...


----------



## farp (Nov 4, 2003)

*Frank C*

You're exactly right.


----------

